# Baby budgie feather advice



## CinderellaSue (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there. My 6 week old budgie has just lost its tail feathers - is this normal? I know they molt at around 12 weeks but am concerned that something else is wrong.

It is eating / drinking and moving about as normal so could it be that it is a bit stressed? It has only been with us a week and I am wondering if the move could have caused them to fall out too soon.

Any help gratefully received.

Many thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Has it lost all of them together?


----------



## CinderellaSue (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello. I kept the feathers and have counted 8 which have come out over 3 days


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's not normal. When new feathers grow they should have a fully grown feather either side of it for support and protection while it is in blood


----------



## CinderellaSue (Jul 25, 2011)

Could it be caused by the stress of moving him? And will they grow back - he seems ok in every other way


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Very normal! No worries! My budgie occasionally loses one!


----------



## Dawn Grantham (Jul 22, 2015)

Birds usually have a major moult when new feathers are growing back (does he have pin feathers?)


----------

